# CD9, AF gone, and temps still up?



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

OK . . . long story short. I ovulated for the first time pp at the end of April. Pretty sure I had a corpus luteum cyst because my temps stayed high and AF never came. I think I felt the cyst rupture - sudden, very sharp pain on one ovary 1.5 days before AF - and then I had a normal, if heavy, period. But my temps are still really high - my normal pre-ovulatory temps are around 97.0, post-ovulatory temps are usually 97.6 to 98.0, and my temps have been hovering right around 98.2. TCOYF says that it's normal to have high temps the first few days of your period, due to residual progesterone, but I'm on CD9 now. I was so excited when AF came; I thought, Finally, my body's back to normal!







:

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## stoof21 (Jun 30, 2007)

No chance that you may still be pregnant, even after the bleeding? Temps that high and that late in your cycle are pretty odd. Have you taken a test?


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stoof21* 
No chance that you may still be pregnant, even after the bleeding? Temps that high and that late in your cycle are pretty odd. Have you taken a test?

This is the exact same example in TCOYF of a woman who was pregnant. She had a full normal period and would've had no idea that she should take the test if it weren't for the high temps. GET THAT TEST!!!!!


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

I think it's pretty unlikely that I'd be pregnant. My temps have been up since the end of April, and I haven't had a thermal shift since then, or any ewcm. And we've only dtd once in the last month.







I'm on cd12 now, so I *should* be ovulating pretty soon - my cervical fluid is starting to change already - but if I don't ovulate, I'll test. (And pray for a bfn!)

Thanks!


----------



## stoof21 (Jun 30, 2007)

If you haven't had a thermal shift since April, I'd get some blood work and have them look at your thyroid function. Constant high temps can be a sign of a problem.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, since you made that clear, I agree with the pp. It could be hyperthyroid.


----------

